# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Lecteur audio le plus lger possible

## Hyoga

Bonjour,

Je joue a divers jeu en ligne et les musiques de ces jeux m'agacent donc j'aimerais bien couter mes propres musiques en jouant.Il existe pamal de lecteur le permettant, winamp, windows media player, mais le probleme c'est qu'ils sont beaucoup trop lourd et consomment trop de ram et/ou de CPU et vu que mon pc n'est pas trs puissant je ne peux pas jouer convenablement. Je suis donc a la rechercher d'un lecteur audio plus lger possible avec uniquement les fonctionnalits de base mais quand meme la possibilit de faire une playlist. je ne trouve pas, qqun en connaitrais il un ?
merci d'avance

----------


## erfindel

VLC est ton sauveur le lecteur super lger pas le meilleur en ergonomie pour les musiques mais vraiment lger et surtout que tu joue tu ne le verra pas ! aprs si tu cherche a te servir des touches de raccourci de clavier je ne suis pas sur qu'il les acceptes !


VLC  tlcharger ici

----------


## scualm

mplay32.exe

----------


## Nip

T'as evil player aussi: http://www.hakeem.gigahost.dk/

----------


## scualm

> T'as evil player aussi: http://www.hakeem.gigahost.dk/


je lavais oublier, trs bon player et lger  ::king::

----------


## Flyingturtle

Salut,

Je te conseils foobar qui est tout de mme largement plus convivial qu'Evil player tout en restant trs trs lger!

L'utiliser c'est l'adopter (si a c'est pas du slogan...  ::mouarf::  )

Bonne journe

----------

